# Party !!!!!!!



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

ok heres the deal. Once I get mini Hearse built, im throwing an outdoor style
halloween party for my felllow haunter's. U all are welcome to attend. It will
be some time mid to late july.Costmes are a must!!!!
I will provide the food for the grill!
If u want to come let me know, need a hotel i can check into it.
Party will be in rochester, NY.
This is a Halloween Party in the Summer!!!!!!!!!
I expect a few of u too attend!!!! Anyone wanting to come let me know.
Ill post more details as it nears.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Just post the date and time and we will be there. Camera in hand to capture all those "memorable" moments


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

SM.....for sure..will do u know ur more than welcome, i'll let u know once it nears................and I expect u and ur quest to to be here !


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

We might even birng the flower car.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i would love too, not sure if i would be able to, but i would looove to


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like a cool idea johnny! Maybe we should do something like this down here in Florida.

BTW, having just changed my haunt calendar to May I was happy to see.... MYSELF!!! 

Thanks again for putting together the calendar.


----------

